# Cleaning alloy engine parts for rebuild



## souster4 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi All

I'm just in the middle of a project at the moment. Rebuilding a land rover defender. I realised there would be no better people to ask than you guys on this issue. 

The engine to rebuild has many alloy components that are quite heavily oxidised, covered in many years of grease and grime and also has flaking OE engine laquer flaking off. 

My plan is clean these up to bare alloy, then paint them. However, im not sure what chemicals to use, because a wire brush in a drill is proving very relentless and inaffectigr in the small nooks and crannies. Staining from the alloy cleaner isn't an issue as they will be painted. 

Can anyone help or shed any light? 

Many thanks


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Is the motor still in the defender? Might be easier to get it properly cleaned by a soda blaster or similar.


----------



## souster4 (Jun 30, 2011)

JR1982 said:


> Is the motor still in the defender? Might be easier to get it properly cleaned by a soda blaster or similar.


Thanks for the reply mate. Then engine is out the vehicle, I was worried about soda blasting getting into areas that it shouldn't. Obviously a lot of the engine is stripped but there are still parts that have to be reused and can't be removed.

Cheers


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So I had the same with the 205 when I did the resto on it.

I found that AutoGlym Acid Wheel Cleaner works really really well on the ally bits.

My suggestion would be to thoroughly degrease the engine and all components with a strong TFR or something like G101..if you can use a hot pressure washer/Steam cleaner this will help even further. Once this is done spray on the Acid Wheel cleaner and give a going over with a detail brush then wash it off after giving it 5-10 mins to dwell.

You should now have a super clean and back to bare finish ally castings...you will need to put something on like WD40 or a silicon dressing spray as the finish will oxidise rapidly if left open to the elements.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> So I had the same with the 205 when I did the resto on it.
> 
> I found that AutoGlym Acid Wheel Cleaner works really really well on the ally bits.
> 
> ...


Out of interest what finish does the Acid wheel cleaner leave as I don't want it turning black.I want to clean the intake manifold on my Audi which is non coated ally casting and I don't want to paint it after.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Race Glaze AluBright is a very popular and proven product in doing exactly what you describe.

Here: http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ace-glaze-alubright-aluminium-engine-cleaner/


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Out of interest what finish does the Acid wheel cleaner leave as I don't want it turning black.I want to clean the intake manifold on my Audi which is non coated ally casting and I don't want to paint it after.


It left the parts on the 205 bright clean and not dis coloured. Give it a test on an area first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

try it some alloy bits come up like new , others improve a bit but look dark grey

if you want it like new then i think it will want blasting


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Have a look at vapour blasting on youtube, it literally bring metal pieces upto brand new. No pitting either. Then find someone you can send your parts to do it.


----------

